# Stable windows



## Kidneycutter (15 Sep 2020)

Hi, I ve been asked to make some Windows for a block of stables. They are all 4' x 28" openings. These were originally bottom opening with a frame top and sides and a con Crete ccill. 
They now want fixed Windows ...could I just make a frame and set the glass into it. I've got 3x2 and was wondering rather than rebating the 2" is to put a stop behind to beef up the thickness of the frame.
Any thoughts are welcome
Just inserted diag


----------



## RobinBHM (15 Sep 2020)

yes, you can make up a flat frame, then bead up the inside to create a rebate.

Its a common way to make a fixed light frame.

normally the bead i would make up has an ovolo and one quirk only, set the bead back by 3mm or so and that completes the moulding.

externally if you are using another glazing bead, I would put a 3mm x 3mm rebate into it. then put that rebate against the glass. Then you can silicone that -it creates an easy way to weather between the glass and the rebate


----------



## Farm Labourer (16 Sep 2020)

Assuming that this is a stable that will home horses, I'd be inclined to use acrylic rather than glass. I made some 21 years ago and they've held up well.


----------

